# Email without Internet Access



## Gdr_75 (Sep 12, 2003)

I was wondering if it is possible to send and receive email without access to the internet? I have heard of the mailstation but that is a seperate unit and I would like to use my computer. Thanks.


----------



## AQuickE (Feb 25, 2008)

if you find out how, please post back.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Years ago Juno had a email system and phone numbers all over the place that were local you could use to get on and email. I used it about a year or so before I got online.
You have to check all these boxes or uncheck them like I did on things you like so your get ads on things but I only seen a ad I think once. But they was new back then and that was how they started out and now I don't you can get any then free from them. I still have some where on a floppy the Juno program that is very small but don't know if it would work but I would say it would not.


----------



## skinnywhiteboy (Jan 26, 2001)

NOT possible. You need some kind of transmission medium to send/receive emails. Your computer must communicate with the mail server to do this. You can't do that any more than you can browse the Internet WITHOUT Internet access. It's like making phone calls without any type of phone service. There is no way to do this. Sorry........


----------



## AQuickE (Feb 25, 2008)

hewee said:


> Years ago Juno had a email system and phone numbers all over the place that were local you could use to get on and email. I used it about a year or so before I got online.
> You have to check all these boxes or uncheck them like I did on things you like so your get ads on things but I only seen a ad I think once. But they was new back then and that was how they started out and now I don't you can get any then free from them. I still have some where on a floppy the Juno program that is very small but don't know if it would work but I would say it would not.


So much for the levels..


----------



## skinnywhiteboy (Jan 26, 2001)

hewee said:


> Years ago Juno had a email system and phone numbers all over the place that were local you could use to get on and email. I used it about a year or so before I got online.
> You have to check all these boxes or uncheck them like I did on things you like so your get ads on things but I only seen a ad I think once. But they was new back then and that was how they started out and now I don't you can get any then free from them. I still have some where on a floppy the Juno program that is very small but don't know if it would work but I would say it would not.


Have to disagree on that note. Whether it is free or not, they were asking if it's possible to get email without being online. The answer is no.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Pretty sure hewee had the correct answer to this question. The question was about email w/o internet and it used to be possible, but probably is not now, at least in the US. See the first sentence here: http://email.wikia.com/wiki/Juno_Email_Clients

And then there's this sentence, "Many of the world's countries with
Internet connections have only e-mail access to this world-wide network
of networks." from a 6 year old document: http://www.faqs.org/faqs/internet-services/access-via-email/


----------

